# Hows the Husqvarna 575XP?



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got one for little of nothing when I sold one of my stock 372XP's. The guy had one of these and when I told him the top end was toast he bought one of my 372's. Long story short I've never ran one of these. How good are they? Should I modify it or is this just one of those where its better to leave it alone?


----------



## treetrasher (Dec 9, 2010)

*575*

i had one and it was junk


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2010)

372xp is a much better saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 9, 2010)

I considered one at a pawn shop for less than $200 but the reviews of the saw were pretty disparaging so I passed on it.

BTW, what is the difference between a 272 and a 372?
Thanks.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 10, 2010)

fearofpavement said:


> BTW, what is the difference between a 272 and a 372?
> Thanks.



A lot.

As far as those 575's go, I think I heard some of the early ones had issues but the main complaint is their weight as compared to a 372 & power relative to the weight as well. I don't own one so don't have the experience to say one way or the other. BUT they get thoroughly trashed here when ever the subject give the pile on effect a reason to pile on the 575! Having said that, the only person I know who owns one is a local logger who has pretty much all the coveted 70-75cc saws. Shihl 460's Husqvarna 372's & 288's....and has this 575 that he loves to death. Bought it new and its been a main saw ever since. SO there are people out there who find some positive attributes to those 575"s! He claims it has more torque than his other saws..I have no Idea..all I can do is report what I hear.:newbie:

I don't know the future Husqvarna marketing plans but they may have defined an end to the 575-576 models by offering the 372 X-torq in the same displacement/power class as those 576 Auto tunes....I guess the market (and market types) will decide. Those 576's are....pretty awesome saws, so it would be a shame to see them go away. But so is the 372 X-torq from what little I can tell. The 372's sold well...not certain the 576's have to this point in time.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

Some members actually like their 575s, but those seem to be the exception to the rule. It was the first larger "strato" saw to hit the market.

The reputation the model got initially was bad enough that Husky changed the model number when an improved version was ready, to 576xp.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 10, 2010)

Good and bad

Local dealer sold a bunch of them with good results. He targeted them more as a part of the Landowner series product, not a pro saw. In that capacity very few issues and mostly positive feedback.

It's replacement, the 576XP is a true performing pro saw. Basically a 281XP replacement.

As you have little money in the 575XP, try it with a 20 inch bar and an 8 pin sprocket. it may surprise you.

Take Care


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

weimedog said:


> .....
> I don't know the future Husqvarna marketing plans but they may have defined an end to the 575-576 models by offering the 372 X-torq in the same displacement/power class as those 576 Auto tunes....I guess the market (and market types) will decide. Those 576's are....pretty awesome saws, so it would be a shame to see them go away. But so is the 372 X-torq from what little I can tell. The 372's sold well...not certain the 576's have to this point in time.



I will not be surpriced if the 576xp is replaced relatively soon, or just disappears - as the 372 X-Torq may make it irrelevant until it is time to replace both.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 10, 2010)

Like mine just fine. I log with it. Use it on the bigger stuff, the 372 on the smaller stuff. Whoever says the 372 is better is off the mark. It's not better, just smaller and lighter for a little less power.
If the weight bothers ya, buck up little Suzie and deal with it.. it IS a man's saw.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Dec 10, 2010)

well mixed reviews are better than one sided. guess i'll hope for the best and find out soon enuff! Thanks for the input anyways, you guys always help out


----------



## Rounder (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought one of the early 575's and it was junk. Just bought a 576, and I really like it - Sam


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Like mine just fine. I log with it. Use it on the bigger stuff, the 372 on the smaller stuff. Whoever says the 372 is better is off the mark. It's not better, just smaller and lighter for a little less power.
> If the weight bothers ya, buck up little Suzie and deal with it.. it IS a man's saw.




OK, most people that have used both are off the mark then....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> OK, most people that have used both are off the mark then....



No most people who have actually used both pretty much say the same thing if I remember right. 

Lots of trash talked about them from mostly people who never seen or run one. 

Yes there were some junk ones early but they never got the free pass around here that alot of other saws get when the early ones went bad. 

Troll my friend, you ever seen a 575XP? Did you ever run a 575XP? 

If you can answer yes to both then your opinon counts some, if not then you know that answer don't you? 

My 05 575XP has been great from day one, never a lick of problems, and will run with the best of them. Used the heck out of it as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> No most people who have actually used both pretty much say the same thing if I remember right.
> 
> Lots of trash talked about them from mostly people who never seen or run one.
> 
> ...



I have never seen a 575 or 576, as the 372 never was out of the catalog here - that was only in the US, in 2005 and 2006, but the saws mostly were availiable anyway - but I guess some dealers didn't know that.

Btw, KWF didn't find any extra torque in either Husky or Stihl "strato" saws, when they dyno tested them - that is just marketing, probably an attempt to excuse the extra weight....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I have never seen a 575 or 576, as the 372 never was out of the catalog here - that was only in the US, in 2005 and 2006, but the saws mostly were availiable anyway - but I guess some dealers didn't know that.
> 
> Btw, KWF didn't find any extra torque in either Husky or Stihl "strato" saws, when they dyno tested them - that is just marketing, probably an attempt to excuse the extra weight....



So you admit you know nothing first hand about them. Not so sure your qualified to comment on them at all then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> So you admit you know nothing first hand about them. Not so sure your qualified to comment on them at all then. :hmm3grin2orange:



I only comment on their reputation - I know you like them, but that doesn't change the over-all picture too much, and was already included in the "picture" - you just belong to a minority in this regard!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I only comment on their reputation - I know you like them, but that doesn't change the over-all picture too much, and was already included in the "picture" - you just belong to a minority in this regard!



There reputation from where, this site? LOL 

There rep came from a few who got bad early ones and people who never run one at all piled on the junk bandwagon. 


There main problem at that time was they were slated to replace a popular 372 and folks just didn't like the idea that a little heavier strato saw was going to be the one to do that. So it didnt take much for the mob to get together on that one. 

I do belive that your wrong and I'm not in the minority of opinons of those who actually own one, seems that once the early ones got straightend out, you never heard many owers complain much about them. 

Like I said your free to voice your opinon all you want to, but since you never even seen one, let alone run one, your opinon means nothing to me on this one.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 11, 2010)

No reason to pick on troll. Many Historians never lived the History they write about...many scientists never see the elements they opine about..troll spends a lot of time reading reports facts and figures and I think is more than qualified in reporting what he has read and heard.

( I know an a$$ hole when I read text & posts from one..don't even have to meet the person! (BTW I am one, and I'm perfectly happy in that role!))


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> There reputation from where, this site? LOL
> 
> There rep came from a few who got bad early ones and people who never run one at all piled on the junk bandwagon.
> 
> ...



It was far from that simple!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 11, 2010)

weimedog said:


> No reason to pick on troll. Many Historians never lived the History they write about...many scientists never see the elements they opine about..troll spends a lot of time reading reports facts and figures and I think is more than qualified in reporting what he has read and heard.
> 
> ( I know an a$$ hole when I read text & posts from one..don't even have to meet the person! (BTW I am one, and I'm perfectly happy in that role!))




Yes I agree him as well as others do alot or reading, if there reading facts can be debated. 

No I'm not picking on Troll, I like him alot and consider him a knowlable frieind. Just pointing out some facts, with his help of course. Those facts are that he has never even seen let alone run a 575XP period.

He helped me bring those facts out but I guess your right hes very qualified to point out what he reads, but should also include that disclaimer.

He's not the only one, like I said the 575 got it's rep here from lots just like him, those who never seen let alone run one and thats a shame because I see it alot here, not just about the 575 either. 

It also goes the other way as well, some get so highly overrated at first only to find out later they have common problems popping up as well. 

The Dolmar 5100s comes to mind here, seems quite a few have burned up and there speed isn't all that either. 

Now the first part, I have to go by what I read as well but not the second part as I put my money where my mouth is and bought one myself to mostly find out for MY self. 



Now I hope that A$$hole remark was not directed at me for pointing these things and my opinion out! 







SawTroll said:


> It was far from that simple!



Maybe not, seems like it was pretty much that way though. 

Like I say, don't take offense, I don't mean it that way. 

I will always take advice and criticism from someone with real world hands on experiance before someone who just read it on the internet.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 11, 2010)

Another fact is...everyone here knows who Troll is and appreciates him for what he brings to the table so stuffing him out of pride isn't appropriate. He's like an online catalog and also online, real time, historian both about the industry and about the goings on here at Arboristsite .com. I listen (read) his postings and appreciate them as they either will point me to information or point out I need to do some research. BTW..Thank you Saw Troll for doing what you do! (AND at least he runs saws!)

Just think of all the teachers teaching facts they never experienced, reporters reporting and driving their opinions on issue they have never lived, and all those politician's driving political agenda's never understanding the implications...U must not listen to much!

Sorry...this isn't directed at you, just at the entire approach if you haven't had physical contact, you can't have any idea whats involved! Sort of reminds me of all the young ones looking at the fat old guy knowing I can't have any real understanding of their racing...cause I don't compete anymore...after around 30 years of it...and learning over and over..racing is racing..is racing...and life experience is worth way more than you can possibly understand unless..you have it. LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 11, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Another fact is...everyone here knows who Troll is and appreciates him for what he brings to the table so stuffing him out of pride isn't appropriate.
> 
> He's like an online catalog and also online, real time, historian both about the industry and about the goings on here at Arboristsite .com. I listen (read) his postings and appreciate them as they either will point me to information or point out I need to do some research. BTW..Thank you Saw Troll for doing what you do! (AND at least he runs saws!)
> 
> ...



That fact thing you speak of is not a fact, thats your opinion and thats a fact. Pretty big of you to speak for all the other members here. I myself do appriciate him, more or less said that from the beginning. 

"stuffing him out of pride isn't appropriate."
I take offense to that remark, you don't know anything about my intentions, and if you took my remarks as that your dead wrong. 

I bought my 575XP before I found AS and if I was here then I would not have ended up buying it. That would have been a mistake for me as I needed a powerfull saw and if I would have bought the 372 that everyone would have suggested I wouldn't have been happy with it as it wouldn't have had the snot it needed to pull a longer bar as well as I needed then. 

Lots of folks back then bashing them who never seen or run one and there comments would not have been fair to me. 

Seems from the way they sell on Ebay lots of folks want them.


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 11, 2010)

weimedog said:


> No reason to pick on troll. Many Historians never lived the History they write about...many scientists never see the elements they opine about..troll spends a lot of time reading reports facts and figures and I think is more than qualified in reporting what he has read and heard.



:agree2:


----------



## weimedog (Dec 11, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> That fact thing you speak of is not a fact, thats your opinion and thats a fact. Pretty big of you to speak for all the other members here. I myself do appriciate him, more or less said that from the beginning.
> 
> "stuffing him out of pride isn't appropriate."
> I take offense to that remark, you don't know anything about my intentions, and if you took my remarks as that your dead wrong.
> ...



Ahh yes...lol LOL do I bite? Case in character. Actions speak so much louder than words. And how would you like your character questioned in front of an international audience? (your response is BTW your answer..isn't it) If what you did by calling troll on his "first hand experience' isn't an attack on his character and knowledge to you..AND is your modus oporendi...maybe that a$$ hole shoe fits! Don't take it personally! A cow doesn't know its fat either! I will post no further on this as this never end up productive. Please smile and see it for what it is...(And like I said..I'm comfortable in my role as a jerk!)


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 11, 2010)

I totally agree with Mark.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 11, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Ahh yes...lol LOL do I bite? Case in character. Actions speak so much louder than words. And how would you like your character questioned in front of an international audience? (your response is BTW your answer..isn't it) If what you did by calling troll on his "first hand experience' isn't an attack on his character and knowledge to you..AND is your modus oporendi...maybe that a$$ hole shoe fits! Don't take it personally! A cow doesn't know its fat either! I will post no further on this as this never end up productive. Please smile and see it for what it is...(And like I said..I'm comfortable in my role as a jerk!)





You took something and tried to turn it around and it failed except the the part about you reinforcing to the world that you are the jerk you admit to being. 

Believe what you want, if you want to call me a a$$hole go ahead and man up, don't imply it or beat around the bush. I can take it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 11, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> I totally agree with Mark.



I agree with Brad


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> OK, most people that have used both are off the mark then....



Yes, they are. 

"Better" is a very subjective term. It is far more accurate to say something along the lines of "I *like* my 372 better" than declare the 372 *IS* better.

My opinion is just that, an opinion. But I _* do have*_ a lot of hours (years) running both side by side. For a long time I never even took the 372 out of the shed...and it was newly re-built with all the power of a new saw.
I liked the 575 better for all around logging, including limbing and brushing.

To each his own.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 11, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> "Better" is a very subjective term. It is far more accurate to say something along the lines of "I *like* my 372 better" than declare the 372 *IS* better.
> 
> ...



I can get that, i really like the balance and feel of the 575xpg and seems to good power, not best p/w ratio but a decent saw non the less


----------



## RPO-L78 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have mostly read without participating much for about a year. I enjoy every aspect of this site. I have a friend who's a logger with a 575XP with a toasted top end and near perfect lower. He said it was a smooth powerful saw, comparing favorably to an 044. He blames its demise on rotten fuel from the mills storage tank, as more saws than it suffered the same fate at or about the same time as his. I have the opportunity to obtain this saw. If I do so, what if anything could or should be done for durability and longevity? Additionally,how is the quality of the aftermarket piston/cylinder kits available for these? Thanks


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 11, 2010)

RPO-L78 said:


> I have mostly read without participating much for about a year. I enjoy every aspect of this site. I have a friend who's a logger with a 575XP with a toasted top end and near perfect lower. He said it was a smooth powerful saw, comparing favorably to an 044. He blames its demise on rotten fuel from the mills storage tank, as more saws than it suffered the same fate at or about the same time as his. I have the opportunity to obtain this saw. If I do so, what if anything could or should be done for durability and longevity? Additionally,how is the quality of the aftermarket piston/cylinder kits available for these? Thanks



Buy it.

For longevity, and for great service and price, call Windy Ridge Co. in Tamworth NH @ 603-323 2323.

They deep freeze the parts down to -320*F, it changes the molecular structure of the metal to a more durable form.
I buy my saws there, as I live close by. They give a life-time warranty on the piston, rings, crank, and all bearings on any saw they sell.

Here's a link to the cryo-process.
Getfrostbite.com


----------



## RPO-L78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you! Have heard of the cryo process on rifle barrels, race car internals and the like. Always wondered about its application to saws. So no "special tuning" I keep hearing about - different than non strato saws - on yours? You seem to be satisfied with the performance.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 11, 2010)

RPO-L78 said:


> Thank you! Have heard of the cryo process on rifle barrels, race car internals and the like. Always wondered about its application to saws. So no "special tuning" I keep hearing about - different than non strato saws - on yours? You seem to be satisfied with the performance.



Mine is stone stock. I did tweak the jets a bit myself, just to get it so it didn't burble and smoke like it did from the store...they always set them very conservative. Can't blame them.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> .....
> 
> Lots of folks back then bashing them who never seen or run one and there comments would not have been fair to me.
> 
> .....



I haven't taken any offense over what has been posted here, no problem with me.

Some will disagree, but some times I think reading a lot of reports on several specimens of a model will provide a better basis for judgement than running one or two of them yourself. It will mostly be easy to distinguish between what are real issues and what is personal opinions.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I haven't taken any offense over what has been posted here, no problem with me.
> 
> Some will disagree, but some times I think reading a lot of reports on several specimens of a model will provide a better basis for judgement than running one or two of them yourself. It will mostly be easy to distinguish between what are real issues and what is personal opinions.



I knew you wouldn't take offense, we can agree to disagree no problem, you know that I was just using you for a example, I also stated that there were/ are lots of others as well. 

If reading those reports make you feel better then thats great, but like I said I'm glad that I was not around here when I bought my 575. 

I'm not just sticking up for "my" saw either, if someone don't like it thats too bad, I don't care. I'm the one that payed for it. I do know that alot of people who never seen or run one at the few GTG's that I took it to all payed it lots of compliments. Maybe they were just being nice though. LOL 


I was just pointing out that alot of info on it on this site were from people who had no actual experiance with it and alot of saws that get talked about around here.


----------



## davewatkinsimortalmilling (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok so j found one online its super nice husqy 595xp runs great he says but its 400 bucks is it worth it?


----------



## davewatkinsimortalmilling (Nov 9, 2020)

I make fiddleback maple tables and i run a business falling and climbing. so im just buying this for the ability to slab some big stuff that my 55 cant handle..


----------



## r black (Nov 9, 2020)

davewatkinsimortalmilling said:


> I make fiddleback maple tables and i run a business falling and climbing. so im just buying this for the ability to slab some big stuff that my 55 cant handle..


hello and welcome to the site , looks like you have found an old thread from. " 2010" , for the 575 Husqvarna chainsaw ( not a 595 ) , these saw's run ok and can run longer bars , 28 inch or so if needed , NOT a popular saw @ $400 i would pass "unless it in mint condition" and look for ..maybe a 390xp or a stihl ms660 ect . check out the chainsaw for sale on this site forum ..............


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 9, 2020)

Years ago I purchased a new husky 385 Xp & a 575 to clean up the non quality large trunks ar a saw mill. I put a 28” bar on the 575. No breaking time just run it. First I don’t like the 50:1 ratio mix. I run 38:1. She’s runs great everytime we wake her up.
They didn’t break in till both saws cut ten cords of firewood each. They were dogs till broken in. But I always ran 2100’s in the past.

I been buying up husky 570’s, most will run. One runs like new the PO complained he can’t start it. It starts right up if you can pull the rope. It’s a real mans saw. Like the bigger ones are.


----------

